# Another 2010 Nissan click and no start question



## Eurix (Oct 15, 2020)

Ok. This is what I have tried so far. *The immobilizer*- Was told that if the key unlocks the doors that it would not be this. But, wanted to bring it up anyway. *The Starter and Starter Solenoid *- Checked and working fine. *The Battery* - New *The Fuses* - All checked and all good. *The Relay* - This I can not find. Would love to locate it. If anyone knows where it is, please let me know. Ok So here is what happens. I turn the key on and nothing. I purchased a Remote Starter Switch and connected it to the starter itself. Turned the key to the on position and used the remote starter switch. It would turn over, which it did not do with the key. It does not crank, but at least it is turning over. Attached is me using the remote starter switch. 



I removed the Serpentine belt because it was an issue someone else was having.

Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The first thing you need to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section SEC.PDF is the one to read.

Your comment: "*The immobilizer*- Was told that if the key unlocks the doors that it would not be this". Not true; the Intelligent Key has 2 IDs (one for the security system and the other one for NVIS/NATS). It looks like the registration for the secuity system is OK but the registration for NVIS/NATS is not, which indicates that you may have lost registration.


----------



## Eurix (Oct 15, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The first thing you need to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: Owner's Manuals. The section SEC.PDF is the one to read.
> 
> Your comment: "*The immobilizer*- Was told that if the key unlocks the doors that it would not be this". Not true; the Intelligent Key has 2 IDs (one for the security system and the other one for NVIS/NATS). It looks like the registration for the secuity system is OK but the registration for NVIS/NATS is not, which indicates that you may have lost registration.


I should have mentioned this. I did use an ELM327 OBD2 code reader. The battery of the car was dead for several weeks. I bought a new one and used the scanner but did not get any codes. I am assuming this is because of the battery being dead and any codes may have been lost. Not sure about that though.

Awesome to know. Is the only way to get the registration for NVIS/NATS to tow the car to the dealership. If so, of course, this will be my next move. Thanks for your response earlier.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Eurix said:


> I should have mentioned this. I did use an ELM327 OBD2 code reader. The battery of the car was dead for several weeks. I bought a new one and used the scanner but did not get any codes. I am assuming this is because of the battery being dead and any codes may have been lost. Not sure about that though.
> 
> Awesome to know. Is the only way to get the registration for NVIS/NATS to tow the car to the dealership. If so, of course, this will be my next move. Thanks for your response earlier.


With a new battery, try to start the car the usual way. If the immobilizer detects a fault, the security light on the dash should be lit solid; normally it flashes every 3 seconds on and off. After you attempted to start the car, now use your code reader to see if a fault code was posted.

If you have a friend at a Nissan dealership, maybe he can bring a Consult-III out to your house to do the diagnostics/registration.


----------



## Eurix (Oct 15, 2020)

rogoman said:


> With a new battery, try to start the car the usual way. If the immobilizer detects a fault, the security light on the dash should be lit solid; normally it flashes every 3 seconds on and off. After you attempted to start the car, now use your code reader to see if a fault code was posted.
> 
> If you have a friend at a Nissan dealership, maybe he can bring a Consult-III out to your house to do the diagnostics/registration.


Awesome! Tomorrow morning I will try this. Thanks!


----------



## Evie (Oct 18, 2020)

Eurix said:


> Ok. This is what I have tried so far. *The immobilizer*- Was told that if the key unlocks the doors that it would not be this. But, wanted to bring it up anyway. *The Starter and Starter Solenoid *- Checked and working fine. *The Battery* - New *The Fuses* - All checked and all good. *The Relay* - This I can not find. Would love to locate it. If anyone knows where it is, please let me know. Ok So here is what happens. I turn the key on and nothing. I purchased a Remote Starter Switch and connected it to the starter itself. Turned the key to the on position and used the remote starter switch. It would turn over, which it did not do with the key. It does not crank, but at least it is turning over. Attached is me using the remote starter switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can pick up a sbb key reprogramer for around 80bucks you have to look a bit a lock Smith wants 100 just to look at it .


----------



## Eurix (Oct 15, 2020)

Evie said:


> You can pick up a sbb key reprogramer for around 80bucks you have to look a bit a lock Smith wants 100 just to look at it .


Thanks!


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

Eurix said:


> Ok. This is what I have tried so far.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks


If you still have the original Nissan / Renault battery, toss it. Otherwise I'd completely get rid of the remote starter gear to eliminate that as a cause of the issue. Clean your battery posts w/ baking soda and an old toothbrush. Confirm the negative cable of the battery is connected firmly to its end location with a clean & dry bolt. Lastly, test battery voltage and continuity to ground. Report back!


----------

